# Germany Bundesliga 26-28 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 23, 2011)

26 Aug 21:30 Hertha BSC - VfB Stuttgart 2.60 3.30 2.60 +36 
27 Aug 16:30 Hamburger SV - 1 FC Cologne 1.90 3.50 3.80 +45 
27 Aug 16:30 1899 Hoffenheim - Werder Bremen 2.38 3.30 2.85 +45 
27 Aug 16:30 1 FC Kaiserslautern - Bayern Munich 6.00 3.90 1.53 +45 
27 Aug 16:30 SC Freiburg - VfL Wolfsburg 2.80 3.30 2.40 +45 
27 Aug 16:30 1 FC Nuremberg - FC Augsburg 1.80 3.50 4.33 +45 
27 Aug 19:30 Bayer Leverkusen - Borussia Dortmund 2.65 3.20 2.60 +45 
28 Aug 16:30 Hannover 96 - 1 FSV Mainz 05 2.20 3.30 3.15 +45 
28 Aug 18:30 FC Schalke 04 - Borussia M'gladbach 1.80 3.50 4.30 +45


----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 26, 2011)

27 Aug 16:30 1 FC Kaiserslautern - Bayern Munich

For Kaiserslautern staying in Bundesliga 1 will be the main goal this season yet again. The home team gathered 2 points so far and is still looking for first win( I doubt it will be against bayern). At the start of the season was registered a loss to Wolfsburg. Then a home draw against Augsburg and draw against Cologne last week. 
After the bad season for Bayern now they are looking only for a title. At the start of the season they registered a loss to Borussia M'gladbach but Bayern was the better team throughout the whole match. After that Bayern won 4 matches in a row without conceiving one in their net. In the Bundesliga they won 1-0 against Wolfsburg and 5-0 against Hamburger. And in the Champions league 2 wins against the swiss Zurich. 
Kaiserslautern is deadly good on this stadium against Bayern, they have 18 wins, 12 losses and 11 draws. BUT now they are far away from their best and I think Bayern will win easily like the odds suggest.
Prediction: Bayern win
Odds: 1.50
Bookmaker: Bet365


----------



## DavisCup (Aug 30, 2011)

Great tip BGFutbol 

I did not see the match myself but I had them in my treble with Man United and Chelsea and I read Bayern beat Kaiser easy


----------

